# Nintendo Direct announced for September 23, 2021



## Boccages (Sep 22, 2021)

Let's cut the crap : I want to see the next ACNH update ! 

Will it be shown during this 40-minutes video presentation ? Discuss.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 22, 2021)

maybe a mention of halloween/turkey day holidays with a few new seasonal items or nothing at all would be my guess


----------



## Byngo (Sep 22, 2021)

time for round 85 of hopes and expectations getting blown to pieces


----------



## Orius (Sep 22, 2021)

3pm Pacific Time... which is about 6am here in Singapore. lol Thankfully, I've been staying up a lot lately, playing my Pokémon Shield.

As for any updates, I'm not holding my breath. From what I've heard, significant updates have been rare and few for the past year or two. Would love a QoL update, but again, breath. Not holding.


----------



## bebebese (Sep 22, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> 3pm Pacific Time... which is about 6am here in Singapore.


Yeah if I have my conversions right, that's 23:00 GMT+1. Kinda dashed my hopes for update news but... We'll see.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 22, 2021)

OriusPrime said:


> 3pm Pacific Time... which is about 6am here in Singapore. lol Thankfully, I've been staying up a lot lately, playing my Pokémon Shield.


Yeah it's 7 am for me. A Direct focused on games coming out this winter probably won't have much for me anyways, I'll read a summary after.


----------



## Burumun (Sep 22, 2021)

Doubtful we'll get anything this time around. AFAIK, the current update has content through the end of October, so honestly, I'm not expecting an update or even an announcement for another month.


----------



## azurill (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up. I’m actually off for this one I so will be watching. It would be nice to get an update but not expecting one.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 22, 2021)

Burumun said:


> Doubtful we'll get anything this time around. AFAIK, the current update has content through the end of October, so honestly, I'm not expecting an update or even an announcement for another month.



Yeah, for this same reason I wouldn’t expect anything either.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 22, 2021)

Yeah one of my pals on twitter just shared a link about this. I don't expect to see NH news, but the fact that this is going to air after work is so awesome. I always miss out on these due to it conflicting with my work schedule. Excited for that at the very least!


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 22, 2021)

I think the general consensus has been that they would announce something between late September and mid-November, so we are in range, though it still could be a while.

From a business standpoint, this is Nintendo's last big show of the year, and it would make sense to show a preview to push holiday sales, even if it won't be ready for a while. That's not to say that's what they will do, just thinking out loud.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 22, 2021)

Yeah what @Etown20 said pretty much sums it up. This will probably showcase the early 2022 releases like those Pokemon games, Metroid Dread coming in Ocotober, and games like that. I don't see them putting much time if at all in games they've already released. Especially a game that is now 1 1/2 years old. I feel like that is too old of game for them to focus on right now.


----------



## kemdi (Sep 22, 2021)

To be honest...Im expecting NH news, but I'll try not to be disappointed if there is none. Word on the rumor mill is NH is in for a pretty big update(well, big relative to what it's been getting, anyway) due in or before November, and unless Nintendo is planning another AC announcement or direct for the rest of the year, which I highly doubt, it makes the most sense to show it now.


----------



## Snek (Sep 22, 2021)

Finally! I'm so excited for this! I really do hope that we get more information on BoTW2 and Legends Arceus though I'm not too confident that they will. Hopefully there will be some spicy new info on Brilliant Diamond and Shining Pearl since they'll be releasing soon.

Edit:
Forgot about AC! As for AC, maybe they mention something new for Halloween. I doubt that anything significance will be added to the game. I'm still hoping that Brewster gets added somehow.


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 22, 2021)

I agree with many of you above that AC probably won’t make it into the Direct tomorrow.  I have a gut feeling we will get an Isabelle tweet soon instead, either to announce Halloween items or *fingers crossed* the rumored larger update to drop soonish.  At this point, anything can happen between now and late November.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm expecting nothing and/or an announcement of a few new items that I won't care about. That's how these updates usually go. 

Come on, Nintendo. Prove me wrong!


----------



## Antonio (Sep 22, 2021)

Well I'm hyped, can't way to see what happens. I doubt we see anything new since the direct is focused on winter games as stated in the tweet.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 22, 2021)

Well seems that the rumors about a Direct happening in September turned out to be true, however I am still remaining skeptical if there are to show Animal Crossing New Horizons. Just remember what happened with Nintendo's E3 2021 how there was so much hype for ACNH to be shown with this so called "2.0 update" but it turned out to not happen. I am just saying don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 22, 2021)

This is all to be taken with a grain of salt, but here's some Animal Crossing tweets from one of the Nintendo leakers.

Today:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440700297286852617

Back in July:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420009786083614720

Back in June:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409172359337107458


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Sep 22, 2021)

Boccages said:


> Let's cut the crap : I want to see the next ACNH update !
> 
> Will it be shown during this 40-minutes video presentation ? Discuss.



A little birdie tells me Brewster is coming! However, I'm at least hoping for the cop dogs to show up because I would imagine an island far off the coast of any town or city is the place most in need of law enforcement.


----------



## Lemurian (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm expecting seasonal items, if anything. 

But... I'm still hoping for a substantial update. All those datamines have to lead to something, right?


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 22, 2021)

Holy snap! Nintendo Direct is coming on my birthday tomorrow! I'm looking forward to see what they have in store for us.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm not expecting much tbh but I'm glad they're updating the game to keep it somewhat alive LOL. I haven't been super into ACNH since summer 2020 and it's been hard to get as invested as I used to be.  I'm still holding out for an update similar to the Welcome Amiibo update for ACNL because that definitely got me hooked on the game again for a good 2-3 years.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 22, 2021)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> A little birdie tells me Brewster is coming! However, I'm at least hoping for the cop dogs to show up because I would imagine an island far off the coast of any town or city is the place most in need of law enforcement.


If I am sure of anything in this world, it’s that cops aren’t coming back to this game


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Sep 22, 2021)

I just hope we finally get to see the hundreds of missing furniture and items that there is


----------



## Dracule (Sep 22, 2021)

Sprinkles_penguin said:


> I just hope we finally get to see the hundreds of missing furniture and items that there is


Lol, for real. Just give us an update returning all missing furniture items that aren’t revamped/changed versions of the other sets or items. I’m sure a lot of people would be satisfied for now with that (besides Brewster and mini-games).


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm holding out hope for a bigger update, but would be happy with any news about the game.  Fall and winter are my favorite seasons in this game, so if they added some new things for me to get into, I'll be playing a lot for sure.  

My wishlist for upcoming updates has Brewster, Katrina, more Nook's Cranny expansions, more furniture sets (especially the ones from the older games that weren't carried over), and (the most far-fetched, I think) is another island or mainland to visit, maybe like the city in City Folk that has more shops and things to do.  I like the laid back feeling of the island, but I do sometimes miss the busier-feeling city and even main street from New Leaf.  I'm not huge on the multiplayer and minigames that was on Tortimer's island in New Leaf, so I'm not one of the people hoping for something like that.  I'd definitely take it though.


----------



## McRibbie (Sep 22, 2021)

I’m erring more towards “yes, there’s going to be more update news” for a number of reasons:

In general, the updates for the second year have generally happened around about the same time as the ones for the first year (aside from also having an update in early July). Halloween was announced on the 24th of September last year, and depending on your time zone, the direct is going to be on the 23rd or 24th.
While yes, there is some Halloween items (and the event itself) as well as some Nook Shopping items for smaller events, they weren’t announced. At all. Compare that to the April update, where they basically said “there’s items until late July”, and then we got hyped up for E3 and that didn’t happen… because the update was meant to last until late July. It’d be smart to assume that this update, because they’ve announced stuff up until mid-late September, lasts until then.
As I’ve said before, the fact that they’ve put this stuff into the game but not announced it reads to me as “as a failsafe, we’re going to put this into the update if we can’t get stuff ready by later this year”
However, I’m not 100% sure what form this’ll take. Will it just be a tease for something bigger in November alongside some “hey, Halloween again!”, or will there be something fairly substantial coming next week? Haven’t a clue. But I honestly think there’s going to be something tomorrow night.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 22, 2021)

Lemurian said:


> I'm expecting seasonal items, if anything.


That would be typical Nintendo Fashion if they were to do that. I won't be surprised if they just say "Hey here's the updated Halloween event with new seasonal items and don't worry more updates is to come be patient" so yeah thats the more likely case.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 22, 2021)

I literally don't care... I have no hope left so... ✌


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 22, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> If I am sure of anything in this world, it’s that cops aren’t coming back to this game


I mean they could come back as security guards or something like that. And like they'll tell you when shady characters (Redd) are around and all the other going ons of the island because they are technically responsible for its safety. So you can get weather reports from them that day, lost and found, ect.

I know it's not happening. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Snek (Sep 22, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I mean they could come back as security guards or something like that. And like they'll tell you when shady characters (Redd) are around and all the other going ons of the island because they are technically responsible for its safety. So you can get weather reports from them that day, lost and found, ect.
> 
> I know it's not happening. Just throwing that out there.



I wish that happened too. It would be nice to know when Celeste visits in the dead of night without having to rely on something like MeteoNook (I still can't get it to work for me).


----------



## azurill (Sep 22, 2021)

Snek said:


> I wish that happened too. It would be nice to know when Celeste visits in the dead of night without having to rely on something like MeteoNook (I still can't get it to work for me).


I know it won’t happen but I would like Celeste back in the museum in her observatory. She would still walk around your island when you had shooting stars.  You would know when to look for her outside because the observatory would be closed.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 22, 2021)

azurill said:


> I know it won’t happen but I would like Celeste back in the museum in her observatory. She would still walk around your island when you had shooting stars.  You would know when to look for her outside because the observatory would be closed.


Its like Isabelle whenever there is a Fireworks or New Years event she will be out of Resident Services, so I don't see why they can't do the same with the other NPCs. They've been in the buildings for so long, let them have fresh air.


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some New Horizons news! I read or saw somewhere that there was speculation for a BIG November update that might include Brewsters, but seeing as people have been speculating Brewsters for awhile now, I won't get my hopes up to much. I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best though!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 22, 2021)

I want an update..


----------



## Snek (Sep 22, 2021)

Does anyone have an exact time when the Nintendo Direct releases tomorrow? I'm in Central time


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 22, 2021)

Snek said:


> Does anyone have an exact time when the Nintendo Direct releases tomorrow? I'm in Central time


5 PM central


----------



## Rosch (Sep 22, 2021)

As much as I'd want to keep my expectations low, I think it is high time that we are given a very substantial update to the game. And simply adding Brewster won't cut it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 22, 2021)

Rosch said:


> As much as I'd want to keep my expectations low, I think it is high time that we are given a very substantial update to the game. And simply adding Brewster won't cut it.


Yeah I don't see it happening here. Aside from designing this game lacks a lot the other games offered. Still a good game, but they're sleeping on making this game it's #1 entry. I get it a pandemic is going on, but we waited 4-5 months or just about for them to just drop food items that villagers did from day 1. I don't know if it just wasn't possible to add them at the time, but the art/model and coding was already done for villagers...so there's no way it took them a year and some loose months to fully integrate them. It was just padding.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 22, 2021)

im excited, hopefully ac shows up. nintendo better not let me down.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 22, 2021)

Also if they just add Brewster. I will scream. He will only be interesting for like 2 days and then what? If there is going to be an update (Which I doubt). I hope they they make it significant or don't bother. 

Sorry for the negative attitude, I'm just sick of seeing this game not get the content it deserves.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 22, 2021)

Will we finally see what these "*fun and engaging activities*" are?

Gawd, I seriously hope it's not just Brewster.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 22, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Also if they just add Brewster. I will scream. He will only be interesting for like 2 days and then what? If there is going to be an update (Which I doubt). I hope they they make it significant or don't bother.
> 
> Sorry for the negative attitude, I'm just sick of seeing this game not get the content it deserves.


At this point I feel like anything they add wouldn't be enough for the community still on the edge. So much base content is missing, especially if you include emotions, actions, and hand held items that villagers have done since day 1 and we have yet to get.

Even if they do implement some old content or all new ideas, which I don't put much faith in anymore, all of this content will be months away from each other. So by the time we get our fill of whatever it is, we will be left waiting several months for their next update. And so far they've just been adding fluff filler.

It won't be the same being able to experience it all when the game was new to us to explore everything. This game was definitely not the one to go with dripfed content.



Rosch said:


> Will we finally see what these "*fun and engaging activities*" are?
> 
> Gawd, I seriously hope it's not just Brewster.


Rosch you bold that line. Was that from Doug's annoucment or something else? They could've meant the holidays you never know.


----------



## Snek (Sep 22, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> At this point I feel like anything they add wouldn't be enough for the community still on the edge. So much base content is missing, especially if you include emotions, actions, and hand held items that villagers have done since day 1 and we have yet to get



Come on! Don't black pill yourself yet! Its been a rough year for AC fans but I think this might be the big update that we really needed. Maybe that unused dock can finally take us to a Tortimer-esque Island? It could be just about anything. The Direct is tomorrow so I still have hope they don't shoot themselves in the foot and just give us holiday updates and/or Brewster *cough, cough* 
I'm very hopeful but also very realistic...if its holiday stuff and Brewster I'll be black pilled myself.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 22, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Rosch you bold that line. Was that from Doug's annoucment or something else? They could've meant the holidays you never know.



I'm quoting Doug Bowser. To fully quote him:

_"While we didn’t talk about it [during the E3 Nintendo Direct], we absolutely have plans going forward to ensure the 33 million people who have islands out there have new and fun activities to engage with. Look for more to come."_

I forgot to add the "new" part.


----------



## Venn (Sep 22, 2021)

While more was promised, I just hope that the "more" is something small.
I really don't want a "Here's more! New Halloween Items!" and that just be it.

Hopefully some new features and/or QoL updates. (Or even Brewster??)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 22, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I'm quoting Doug Bowser. To fully quote him:
> 
> _"While we didn’t talk about it [during the E3 Nintendo Direct], we absolutely have plans going forward to ensure the 33 million people who have islands out there have new and fun activities to engage with. Look for more to come."_
> 
> I forgot to add the "new" part.


I am finding it hard to believe that if Doug thinks that adding seasonal items is considered "new" or "fun activities" or if he thinks that adding back in events that we played since last year counts as that.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm not basing this on anything but my gut feeling, but I don't think we'll see any New Horizons footage during this Direct. I think we won't see any footage for the next substantial update until the week it's ready to be released. I know some people won't be happy with that, but I'm perfectly fine with it, honestly. It won't stop me from playing the game daily, lol.


----------



## Footsmell (Sep 22, 2021)

I'll be pleasantly surprised if we do get any announcement or updates for it this year. And I feel like if we get anything it'll be a "and more is on the way for animal crossing fans at some point" like Nintendo likes to do then we never hear about it again. But whatever, I've had the game for about 3 months so I'm still experiencing new stuff... But where is all the furniture? I want my Rococo set back.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 22, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> I'm not basing this on anything but my gut feeling, but I don't think we'll see any New Horizons footage during this Direct. I think we won't see any footage for the next substantial update until the week it's ready to be released. I know some people won't be happy with that, but I'm perfectly fine with it, honestly. It won't stop me from playing the game daily, lol.


I want you to be wrong, but deep down I feel like you’re on the money with this one… LOL. Every time I say I stop caring, Nintendo still finds a way to chip at my soul.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 22, 2021)

I am guessing we will get something holiday-related. If anything considered big—that would be Brewster. This is the most I could anticipate.


----------



## xara (Sep 22, 2021)

i’m genuinely not sure if acnh will be mentioned, and i don’t want to get my hopes up, but i’m honestly excited regardless. it’s been a rough week for me, so it’s nice to have something to look forward to lol. fingers crossed we get some sort of update information!


----------



## inazuma (Sep 23, 2021)

Im trying to be positive and this happens at 5am tomorrow morning prob when i wake up i will hear either good news or bad news about the update


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 23, 2021)

I think we should all make our own magic circles to try and summon a big new ACNH update. I will sacrifice my Tom Nook amiibo for this cause


----------



## Hsn97 (Sep 23, 2021)

I’m guessing we’ll see the return of turkey day and Halloween. I think we’ll probably get a couple of new items for each event.

I hope we’ll get a larger update before Xmas to drive the interest in the game back up and increase sales around Xmas, but who knows if that’ll happen. I don’t get my hopes up any more for any type of update.


----------



## Aminata (Sep 23, 2021)

I hope they keep doing new updates 
so the game gets more and more cool


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 23, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> At this point I feel like anything they add wouldn't be enough for the community still on the edge. So much base content is missing, especially if you include emotions, actions, and hand held items that villagers have done since day 1 and we have yet to get.
> 
> Even if they do implement some old content or all new ideas, which I don't put much faith in anymore, all of this content will be months away from each other. So by the time we get our fill of whatever it is, we will be left waiting several months for their next update. And so far they've just been adding fluff filler.
> 
> It won't be the same being able to experience it all when the game was new to us to explore everything. This game was definitely not the one to go with dripfed content.



Oh yeah, I agree, I'm just letting out all my anger. It's sad because this game could be so so good if they would pay more attention to it. I kinda hope/wish at some point they will just do one big massive update like they did for the welcome amiibo update in New Leaf. Although I know we had to wait years for that. The community probably won't be satisfied to something like that happens I feel like.


----------



## Berrymia (Sep 23, 2021)

Yeah no I’m done hoping. If it happens that we’ll get a big update I’ll be happy, if not my island will stay deserted lol 
I made my peace with ACNH being a constant disappointment in terms of updates lol


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 23, 2021)

I was reading something on Twitter from one of the leakers speculating when Splatoon 3 would be released. The leaker mentioned Nintendo wants to have an a lot of content ready to release for it in the months after release to avoid a situation like they just had with Animal Crossing.

I know it's not much consolation until they announce something, but along with the official Nintendo tweet from July promising more content, it seems like Nintendo understands the situation and are working on it. To what degree, it's hard to say.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 23, 2021)

I don't wanna get my hopes high as i'm afraid i'll be disappointed... But still, can't wait to see what Nintendo has in store for us today


----------



## Footsmell (Sep 23, 2021)

Hsn97 said:


> I’m guessing we’ll see the return of turkey day and Halloween. I think we’ll probably get a couple of new items for each event.
> 
> I hope we’ll get a larger update before Xmas to drive the interest in the game back up and increase sales around Xmas, but who knows if that’ll happen. I don’t get my hopes up any more for any type of update.



I have a question about this. I'm not completely familiar with this game yet and understand you can't just time travel to get some things as they're tied to online... Right? But when you say the return of, does that mean the holiday events are tied to being online? Say if I time traveled to Halloween right now would the Halloween event happen? In the older games you could do that. And any quick details just how much IS tied to being online would be nice.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 23, 2021)

Footsmell said:


> I have a question about this. I'm not completely familiar with this game yet and understand you can't just time travel to get some things as they're tied to online... Right? But when you say the return of, does that mean the holiday events are tied to being online? Say if I time traveled to Halloween right now would the Halloween event happen? In the older games you could do that. And any quick details just how much IS tied to being online would be nice.



Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but the way I understand is that the holiday events are only activated for their current year/most recent version. For instance, the fireworks just happened in August 2021, so you can time travel back to August 2021 to experience them, but if you time travel to August 2020 or August 2022, they won't appear.

I don't think Halloween 2021 has been activated yet, so Halloween 2020 might still be available. Not sure though.


----------



## Footsmell (Sep 23, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but the way I understand is that the holiday events are only activated for their current year/most recent version. For instance, the fireworks just happened in August 2021, so you can time travel back to August 2021 to experience them, but if you time travel to August 2020 or August 2022, they won't appear.
> 
> I don't think Halloween 2021 has been activated yet, so Halloween 2020 might still be available. Not sure though.



Oh OK thanks. I guess that makes sense but it seems like a really bizarre thing to do.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 23, 2021)

I see a couple of posts saying Brewster is not enough, but for me it is. Honestly any new content is a nice plus, I don’t expect them to add new content all the time ( since hey didn’t in the older games).
If Brewster comes along, it also guarantees gyroids, and I’m all for that.


----------



## EMLY (Sep 23, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I see a couple of posts saying Brewster is not enough, but for me it is.



literally this. If a Brewster update doesn't show up in this season of pumpkin spice and lattes I will be devastated again. I'm very ready for that stoic pigeon to return to my life.


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I see a couple of posts saying Brewster is not enough, but for me it is. Honestly any new content is a nice plus, I don’t expect them to add new content all the time ( since hey didn’t in the older games).
> If Brewster comes along, it also guarantees gyroids, and I’m all for that.


I would be so happy if we were to get Brewster and a few new Halloween items. There is plenty of things that I would love to have back but would be fine waiting for them. Getting Brewster would give me some hope that other things like Tortimers island and mini games might come back at some point.


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 23, 2021)

I’d be happy if there is an acnh update but I’m trying not to get my hopes up because you never know unless you work at Nintendo lol


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 23, 2021)

There's zero chance they use space in the Direct to only talk about the Halloween items or other seasonal fluff, so I don't think anyone should be worried about that. Either we get time in the Direct, in which case it's to announce something big, or we don't get anything at all, which just means they're still working on it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 23, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I see a couple of posts saying Brewster is not enough, but for me it is. Honestly any new content is a nice plus, I don’t expect them to add new content all the time ( since hey didn’t in the older games).
> If Brewster comes along, it also guarantees gyroids, and I’m all for that.


Those of us saying Brewster wouldn't be enough aren't saying we don't want the Roost. More that the updates come and are so far away from each other. It would be different if say Roost came and then 1-2 months later we got a Nook upgrade, and then 1-2 months something else big.

Instead we've gotten pretty lackluster updates that don't warrant such a long length of time. Like cotton candy and all of that stuff could've easily been put in last year's summer fireworks. Villagers were holding and eating all of those things since March 2020. So why a year and a half later?

That's where at least I am coming from. I would love the Roost to come. But I just don't want it to be like Roost is the only thing we get for this entire year and have to wait until February for another solid update that isn't just holidays being patched in again.


----------



## oak (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm hoping for literally anything cause I've resorted to playing my 3DS instead of my switch. My 3DS had been boxed away for years but I took it outta the closet this month in an attempt to cure my boredom.


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 23, 2021)

It's in less than an hour from now right?!


----------



## Rosch (Sep 23, 2021)

Here's a link to the Direct. Airing in about 10 minutes from now:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2021)

Update plz


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

THERE HE IS BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Venn (Sep 23, 2021)

HE'S HERE! HE'S FINALLY HERE!!!


Spoiler



The Roost is finally here!


----------



## Moritz (Sep 23, 2021)

The Roost!!!
But no new info until animal crossing direct next month


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh ye of little faith. A whole Animal Crossing Direct coming in October for huge November update


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 23, 2021)

Animal Crossing is getting its own Direct in October for new content coming in November. Probably will be quite a bit of stuff if its getting its own Direct?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 23, 2021)

The Roost music almost brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 23, 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa holy ****tyt


----------



## DinoTown (Sep 23, 2021)

FINALLY


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 23, 2021)

NEW HORIZONS  GETS A WHOLE NEW DIRECT!!!!!! YO


----------



## Beanz (Sep 23, 2021)

HOLY **** BREWSER


----------



## river (Sep 23, 2021)

IT'S HAPPENING GUYS


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 23, 2021)

This is literally the best case scenario. An entire Direct. Wow!


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 23, 2021)

i'd planned to not watch the direct since i didn't want to be disappointed but turns out i should've been watching! never run from twitter to tbt so fast in my life, i'm so excited!!


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

They actually listened. I'm speechless. 

We still have yet to wait for the update to really confirm but so far, they proved me wrong and I've never been happier!


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

So glad the Roost is finally being added in Nov. Now excited to see what they have to say in the direct next month.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 23, 2021)

Also, Roost is now confirmed to be in the museum so I'm very happy I used the space I was saving for it, for something else! 
(Now watch them add something that makes me tear down that area I built anyhow)


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2021)

BRUH I'M BARKING I NEED MORE CONTENT THOUGH


----------



## river (Sep 23, 2021)

That girl on twitter who said she wouldn't play ac until Brewster was added must be so relieved


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

I mean, it was only a matter of time before The Roost, but good to see it confirmed!
SO sad it's not going to be it's own building, though  We need more buildings.

But I'm pumped for the direct~ A direct just to announce The Roost seems a bit silly and excessive... so I'm thinking there may be more to it than just that!
(in other news, that Kirby games looks very promising)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 23, 2021)

Oh thank god they finally listened to us! Brewster is finally coming to the game. I went in with low expectations and when I saw this I freaked out! Thank you SO much Nintendo!


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I mean, it was only a matter of time before The Roost, but good to see it confirmed!
> SO sad it's not going to be it's own building, though  We need more buildings.
> 
> But I'm pumped for the direct~ A direct just to announce The Roost seems a bit silly and excessive... so I'm thinking there may be more to it than just that!
> (in other news, that Kirby games looks very promising)


It really does. I'm hoping it's big. We deserve it, after all this crap lol. 
Also agreed on the Kirby game! It's like, "open world" which is a really fun direction for the series!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> Oh thank god they finally listened to us! Brewster is finally coming to the game. I went in with low expectations and when I saw this I freaked out! Thank you SO much Nintendo!


Yeah! Same. I had the direct playing in the background while I was doing something else and when I heard the Roost music, I was like NO IT CAN'T BE.


----------



## Footsmell (Sep 23, 2021)

Ah yeah. I'm glad I was wrong!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 23, 2021)

It's coffee time again.I wonder if the update is going to be a major one like the big Amiibo update in 2016 for New Leaf.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 23, 2021)

Footsmell said:


> Ah yeah. I'm glad I was wrong!


Same here! I am SO happy right now!


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I mean, it was only a matter of time before The Roost, but good to see it confirmed!
> SO sad it's not going to be it's own building, though  We need more buildings



Yea I was really hoping we could have had an option for it to either be in the museum or it’s own building. As much as I really wanted it to have its own building I’m just happy he is returning.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 23, 2021)

I also really wanted the café to be it's own building but that's okay. I'm  just glad he's back!!


----------



## Footsmell (Sep 23, 2021)

Nintendo sixty foooour


----------



## Rosch (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm sure there's more than just Brewster. Because why else would they dedicate a separate Direct for it if it's the only thing that we're getting?

I wish it was October already.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> It really does. I'm hoping it's big. We deserve it, after all this crap lol.
> Also agreed on the Kirby game! It's like, "open world" which is a really fun direction for the series!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2021
> ...


I'm a sucker for open world, and I played Kirby a lot as a kid, so I'm excited~
Most excited for the AC news, though ☺ I was watching and as soon as I saw the museum I was like "I KNEW IT"  Of course, now I'm dying to see the direct. But even just knowing one is coming is way more news than we've had in forever~


----------



## skweegee (Sep 23, 2021)

It's nice to see that we'll actually be getting content in a future update. I'll remain cautiously optimistic about it until the update actually happens, but with extra emphasis on the "cautiously" part. I'm hoping there will be more actual substance to the update beyond just Brewster, but at the same time I'm not expecting anything.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 23, 2021)

Here are screenshots of what they showed today


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 23, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 400953
> View attachment 400954
> 
> Here are screenshots of what they showed today


Also the dialogue bubble said the Roost was open 24/7


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

azurill said:


> Yea I was really hoping we could have had an option for it to either be in the museum or it’s own building. As much as I really wanted it to have its own building I’m just happy he is returning.


I'm still holding on to a little hope we'll have the option to move him out to his own building... but I doubt it, lol. Hopefully we will at least get SOME kind of building at some point!



Footsmell said:


> Nintendo sixty foooour


I was all like, "Eh, looks cool but I won't be interested." until I saw Paper Mario.
I will literally buy the upgrade just for that.
(now please release a way to play Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door on Switch, Nintendo!!)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Sep 23, 2021)

Also YES! N64 games coming to Switch Online!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 23, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I'm sure there's more than just Brewster. Because why else would they dedicate a separate Direct for it if it's the only thing that we're getting?
> 
> I wish it was October already.


I wish it was October...I crave more content


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I'm still holding on to a little hope we'll have the option to move him out to his own building... but I doubt it, lol. Hopefully we will at least get SOME kind of building at some point!


Yea I really want more buildings. I have a good amount of space I have no idea what to do with. Probably won’t happen but maybe Kicks  and Leif could get their own buildings since Brewster will be in the museum.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Sep 23, 2021)

Brewster! 
Adding Brewster back in fall right before winter for the Northern Hemisphere is a great idea. (last year would have been better but this year works too. )
Here is hoping we can make a pumpkin spice latte and serve it to our villagers. 
Whitney seems like a big Pumpkin Spice fan.


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 23, 2021)

skweegee said:


> It's nice to see that we'll actually be getting content in a future update. I'll remain cautiously optimistic about it until the update actually happens, but with extra emphasis on the "cautiously" part. I'm hoping there will be more actual substance to the update beyond just Brewster, but at the same time I'm not expecting anything.


I am cautiously optimistic about this being more than just Brewster as well.  I think they used this teaser to let us know the Roost is this update’s headliner, but more is coming as well.  If it was just Brewster, then why not announce it now instead of doing a separate direct in Oct?  Something tells me there is more.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 23, 2021)

As someone who’s been on AC hiatus to pursue some other interests of mine…. this future update has already sucked me back in! So excited!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 23, 2021)

Fingers crossed that a ton of furniture series gets brought back in this update!!


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 23, 2021)

Yes!! So excited for Brewster.  I loved going to the café and getting a coffee from him in New Leaf.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Fingers crossed that a ton of furniture series gets brought back in this update!!


Yes please! I'd crap my pants lol


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 23, 2021)

May I also add, that based on the title card, it looks like the Roost is getting pretty fancy?  Look at those nice sofas!


----------



## Autumn247 (Sep 23, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> May I also add, that based on the title card, it looks like the Roost is getting pretty fancy?  Look at those nice sofas!



I noticed that too, it looks really nice!


----------



## skweegee (Sep 23, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> I am cautiously optimistic about this being more than just Brewster as well.  I think they used this teaser to let us know the Roost is this update’s headliner, but more is coming as well.  If it was just Brewster, then why not announce it now instead of doing a separate direct in Oct?  Something tells me there is more.


It certainly makes sense! I guess I'm just trying not to set myself up for potential disappointment. The fact that they are giving us a dedicated Animal Crossing direct though definitely seems to imply that there will be more to look forward to beyond just The Roost. We'll find out very soon!


----------



## SirOctopie (Sep 23, 2021)

WHEN I SAY I MADE INHUMAN NOISES! :O

This whole Direct was amazing imo!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 23, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 400953
> View attachment 400954
> 
> Here are screenshots of what they showed today



The way the café is placed, makes me think we’ll get a gift shop on tbe other side, perhaps.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

SirOctopie said:


> WHEN I SAY I MADE INHUMAN NOISES! :O
> 
> This whole Direct was amazing imo!


Agreed! This has been the best Direct in a looooooong while for me.


----------



## Speeny (Sep 23, 2021)

Hoping that it’s going to be a big batch of new content in the October Direct. It’s what we need at this point. Unless, the Brewster content is going to be a bigger step up of sorts?

Anyway, glad that the cafe is just a part of the museum. I wouldn’t be able to find a spot for it at this stage.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 23, 2021)

told ya'll the roost would be a museum expansion


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 23, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> The way the café is placed, makes me think we’ll get a gift shop on tbe other side, perhaps.



Yeah, I think they will add something on the other side eventually. Based on how they designed the museum, it would look a little odd if the final design was asymmetrical like that.


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 23, 2021)

I HAVE WAITED FOR THIS FOR AGES GUYS WE DID IT

BREWSTER IS COMING  I HAVENT FELT THIS MUCH SEROTONIN IN YEARS


----------



## coldpotato (Sep 23, 2021)

I am so glad to have confirmation Brewster is coming soon! A whole direct is amazing... just wow.

Thank you Nintendo!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Sep 23, 2021)

IM SO EXCITED FOR THE animal crossing update I am super excited to see what else they add!!!

and rune factory 5 splatoon also look like fun aaaa


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 23, 2021)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Fingers crossed that a ton of furniture series gets brought back in this update!!



Same along with some better new sets and old individual items that weren’t part of any sets! 



Kg1595 said:


> I am cautiously optimistic about this being more than just Brewster as well.  I think they used this teaser to let us know the Roost is this update’s headliner, but more is coming as well.  If it was just Brewster, then why not announce it now instead of doing a separate direct in Oct?  Something tells me there is more.



Same. While I won’t deny that the news excited me, I  am going to wait and see before I decide if I want to play again. I’d hate to get myself so excited for the update and come to find it is nothing that i hoped or assumed the update would be like.


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 23, 2021)

Brewster is coming y'all! Looking forward to watch AC:NH Direct next month!


----------



## Snek (Sep 23, 2021)

Animal Crossing will be getting its own direct. That is pretty significant. Looks like maybe we won't just get Brewster and the Roost...



Fridaynightcatlady said:


> The way the café is placed, makes me think we’ll get a gift shop on tbe other side, perhaps.



That's what I was thinking! I hope Celeste gets her observatory back. That would be cool. I think a gift shop would be cool as well. Celeste also ran one in NL although it wasn't very big.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 23, 2021)

I think the last time Animal Crossing got a Direct was before the game launched and it was around 30 minutes. I'm not sure it will be that long this time, but the fact they chose to call it a Direct is very good news.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 23, 2021)

I’m kind of hopeful that the Roost means gyroids. I have always associated Brewster with gyroids since he is the only one to mention them. Halloween would be a nice time to add the gyroids.


----------



## McRibbie (Sep 23, 2021)

So, it turned out to be “hey, we’ll have news soon” but on the plus side, it’s next month soon!

BREWSTER’S BACK IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF MONTHS, BABY

also they’ve just cheekily announced AC Amiibo Series 5 on Twitter, although given they’ve not actually shown WA’s cards, I’m worried it’s just going to be those with the 8 new villagers and a selection of returning ones thrown in.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 23, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> I'm not basing this on anything but my gut feeling, but I don't think we'll see any New Horizons footage during this Direct. I think we won't see any footage for the next substantial update until the week it's ready to be released.


hmm, well, this aged well, lol

I'm more interested in the fact we'll end up with a whole Direct dedicated to Animal Crossing, which definitely would imply a lot more than just Brewster coming, whether it's for this update or possibly setting up for future updates. I'll definitely have to watch it when they air it in October. I guess it also does explain why the Halloween stuff was added in this recent update if the next update is coming out in November, lol


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 23, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I’m kind of hopeful that the Roost means gyroids. I have always associated Brewster with gyroids since he is the only one to mention them. Halloween would be a nice time to add the gyroids.



I'm very hopeful for gyroids and I think it's likely they'll include them. However, they mentioned the update is set for November, I think, so no Halloween.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 23, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I'm sure there's more than just Brewster. Because why else would they dedicate a separate Direct for it if it's the only thing that we're getting?
> 
> I wish it was October already.


It's because they need an entire direct to talk about all the coffee flavors. And how to properly brew and steep them. Brewster told them that if he couldn't get those terms he wasn't agreeing to this. So it's all about how to properly and professionally make coffee.

I'm glad they decided to finally get the ball rolling on the beefier updates. It's good that they need an entire direct so that even if it is just the roost we know that they aren't cutting out any of the old content like working for Brewster. And maybe this is where the datamine jobs will tie in.


----------



## EMLY (Sep 23, 2021)

I AM SO HAPPY. THANK YOU PUMKIN SPICE NINTENDO


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 23, 2021)

Snek said:


> That's what I was thinking! I hope Celeste gets her observatory back. That would be cool. I think a gift shop would be cool as well. Celeste also ran one in NL although it wasn't very big.



Me too.  Give Celeste anything on the other wing, and I would be through the moon.  Poor thing has been walking around in the dark for 18 months while her brother just chills inside— not right!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 23, 2021)

So how do you all want the Roost to come? Do you want there to be some new prerequistie you need to complete for Brewster to come or do you just want him to move in right away after the update?


----------



## Venn (Sep 23, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> So how do you all want the Roost to come? Do you want there to be some new prerequistie you need to complete for Brewster to come or do you just want him to move in right away after the update?


We've done a lot of waiting, let him right in and let us get the coffee 

I'm pretty sure there will be some prerequisite to do but I imagine for most of us, it will already be met.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 23, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> So how do you all want the Roost to come? Do you want there to be some new prerequistie you need to complete for Brewster to come or do you just want him to move in right away after the update?



I'd love a small quest like w the Able's. Imagine it being related to gyroids or something. That'd be neat.


----------



## Kg1595 (Sep 23, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> So how do you all want the Roost to come? Do you want there to be some new prerequistie you need to complete for Brewster to come or do you just want him to move in right away after the update?


It would be nice to see him with a plaza kiosk first, before he gets in the museum.  Even if it is just a simple timelock of a few days while it is being built, it would be nice to see the progression of Brewster slinging it outside like the Able Sisters.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 23, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> It would be nice to see him with a plaza kiosk first, before he gets in the museum.  Even if it is just a simple timelock of a few days while it is being built, it would be nice to see the progression of Brewster slinging it outside like the Able Sisters.





Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I'd love a small quest like w the Able's. Imagine it being related to gyroids or something. That'd be neat.


Yeah that's my feeling. I would rather feel like there is some sense of progression, even if so minimal, than to just have it thrown on my lap. That's just me, but like imagine resetting or starting your island and bam Brewster is already there after museum gets built.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 23, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> So how do you all want the Roost to come? Do you want there to be some new prerequistie you need to complete for Brewster to come or do you just want him to move in right away after the update?


I'd rather just give him to us lol. We've waited long enough. Though I wouldn't mind a tiny little task that isn't hard.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 23, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I'd love a small quest like w the Able's. Imagine it being related to gyroids or something. That'd be neat.


I'd like this. Like 'help Brewster decorate for the grand opening' and that's how you unlock both the ability to dig up gyroids and the Roost'


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> So how do you all want the Roost to come? Do you want there to be some new prerequistie you need to complete for Brewster to come or do you just want him to move in right away after the update?


I would like there to be a way to unlock him like how you had to buy so much from ables to have them set up shop. Maybe he could have a coffee cart at RS.


----------



## cinch (Sep 23, 2021)

Omg i'm so excited! Finally


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

azurill said:


> I would like there to be a way to unlock him like how you had to buy so much from ables to have them set up shop. Maybe he could have a coffee cart at RS.


Same! I mean, not an epic quest or anything, but some small task similar to other buildings.
I'd also LOVE if it included gyroids, but I just want gyroids in general  (and, even if it wasn't confirmed, I think there's a good chance they'll be introduced alongside Brewster since he's such a fan) I'd DEFINITELY love something new to dig up besides fossils!


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Same! I mean, not an epic quest or anything, but some small task similar to other buildings.
> I'd also LOVE if it included gyroids, but I just want gyroids in general  (and, even if it wasn't confirmed, I think there's a good chance they'll be introduced alongside Brewster since he's such a fan) I'd DEFINITELY love something new to dig up besides fossils!


I didn’t use gyroids much in past games but I think I would use them more now since we can place them outside. It would be great if they came back just because so many people want them.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 23, 2021)

azurill said:


> I didn’t use gyroids much in past games but I think I would use them more now since we can place them outside. It would be great if they came back just because so many people want them.


Right? Imagine wandering a cozy forest and hearing their clinky noises, seeing them peeking out from behind a tree... Or maybe seeing them on a beach, staring out at sea...
MAN I hope we get them eventually, and this would be a perfect time!


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Right? Imagine wandering a cozy forest and hearing their clinky noises, seeing them peeking out from behind a tree... Or maybe seeing them on a beach, staring out at sea...
> MAN I hope we get them eventually, and this would be a perfect time!


Exactly how I would use them . I have a few paths that are in need of something and I think the gyroids would be good.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 23, 2021)

Corrie said:


> Yes please! I'd crap my pants lol


I’d be right there with you.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Sep 23, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Also YES! N64 games coming to Switch Online!



Nintendo is finally starting to compete with the likes of Playstation and Xbox in the "subscription-based wars". It took Nintendo a while to start getting serious about all this but adding these two new libraries of games (N64 + Sega Genesis) has rekindled my hope that eventually they will finally be on par with the two previously mentioned companies. 

On a different note, it's nice that Nintendo allows players to continue paying the original $20 a year for those who only use NSO for the online benefits for example.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Sep 23, 2021)

Dracule said:


> Lol, for real. Just give us an update returning all missing furniture items that aren’t revamped/changed versions of the other sets or items. I’m sure a lot of people would be satisfied for now with that (besides Brewster and mini-games).


I super agree, I just can't finish my historical-themed house without the regal and rococo series.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2021



DaisyFan said:


> Holy snap! Nintendo Direct is coming on my birthday tomorrow! I'm looking forward to see what they have in store for us.


Happy birthday


----------



## Stikki (Sep 23, 2021)

Haha I actually did a small scream! Roll on October!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 23, 2021)

I saw someone post on tumblr about the Roost being announced and thought it was a prank lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2021

Can anyone tell me what minute it's at? I keep scrolling through the Direct and can't find it...

Nvm found it around 13:15


----------



## azurill (Sep 23, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> I saw someone post on tumblr about the Roost being announced and thought it was a prank lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2021
> 
> Can anyone tell me what minute it's at? I keep scrolling through the Direct and can't find it...


Brewster 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1441165290868338696


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 23, 2021)

With Brewster make a solid return, there's finally a reason for me to play the game regularly again...at least until i get burnt out again


----------



## xara (Sep 24, 2021)

i really can’t believe that i slept through the direct LOL, but i’m so excited! i tried to remain as optimistic about today as possible without getting my hopes up, and today went so much better than i thought it would!! i’m ecstatic about brewster finally coming back and series 5 amiibo cards, but i think the thing that i’m most excited for is the acnh direct next month, because that tells me that we may be getting a lot more than just brewster in november; more than just a regular trailer could show! 

i’m probably getting ahead of myself lol, but after how ****ty this week has been, i really needed this. thanks for coming through, nintendo.


----------



## Footsmell (Sep 24, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> I am cautiously optimistic about this being more than just Brewster as well.  I think they used this teaser to let us know the Roost is this update’s headliner, but more is coming as well.  If it was just Brewster, then why not announce it now instead of doing a separate direct in Oct?  Something tells me there is more.



They had a pic of Brewster with a little flag that said "and more" so it won't just be Brewster. It may not be a lot more but it's not just Brewster.


----------



## cocoacat (Sep 24, 2021)

So happy to see the Roost is coming back  even if it's just part of the museum. Hoping for more, of course, but seems promising!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 24, 2021)

This is cool, but I really hope the update is more substantial than just Brewster/The Roost, possibly gyroids, support for the new amiibos, and more upcoming holiday stuff thrown in. I'd really like to see the return of amiibo figure villagers, more special NPCs (Gracie and Kapp'n also being major missing ones), and hopefully other more things to do. 

I know that's a lot, but I don't think that's asking too much when the game has been out for a year and a half, we've gotten less free content via updates than I expected, and the game at launch kinda felt like an early access game with not all of the typical Animal Crossing features you'd expect. New Leaf has more content still, even if you take out all of the content added by the WA update.


----------



## Mokuren (Sep 24, 2021)

So we got a full animal crossing direct? At least the trailer shows it. Can't wait - maye I will be more motivated to finish my island finally! Just hoping for new furniture sets along the way!


----------



## Hsn97 (Sep 24, 2021)

It’s great we’re finally…. FINALLY getting the roost, something which I may add should have been present in the game from launch. But adding one pigeon is not going to fix ACNH. Nintendo best also have some game fixes, quality of life updates and furniture sets coming back in this update to make it any decent.


----------



## owl-music (Sep 24, 2021)

Im actually really excited, I still play not daily but weekly so this will give me more to do c:


----------



## Berrymia (Sep 24, 2021)

AC community we won!! I’m so happy. I’m so glad it’s not the usual “Halloween is soon here’s the new items!!”. We actually get a direct! I hope it’s not just seasonal stuff. But since the update will go live in November maybe it’s Brewster, Turkey day, toy day and additional stuff? I really really hope for new furniture personally. That they’ll bring back missing series’ and maybe add more? I need more tables/ shelves desperately lol. 

Also about the roost being in the museum: on the one hand I’m glad he’s in the museum Bc my island, as I’m sure many others too, is PACKED. So it’s nice to save space. On the other hand more buildings would make the island livelier...
I’d actually like something like public works projects for new horizons, like little buildings you can put outside. 
Also, new amiibo cards!! What could those be despite the Raymond, sherb etc! Are there cards of the new NPCs yet? Like flick or daisy-Mae? Probably no new villagers then...
In any case I’m happy & feel motivated to return to my main island and work on my second island. Can’t wait for October now!
Since the update will drop in November the direct will probably be last week of October?


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 24, 2021)

Yes I am so happy just hope it’s just not the cafe and we get more stuff like the island being able to  play games with people doing more with your villagers


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 24, 2021)

I will take back what I said before about screaming if it's just the cafe when I see this direct next month. If they have added other stuff, then I will be very happy. But don't get me wrong adding Brewster is amazing and I know so many people have been begging for him for so long. He is great and I'm excited to spend lots of time in his cute lil cafe.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Sep 24, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I mean, it was only a matter of time before The Roost, but good to see it confirmed!
> SO sad it's not going to be it's own building, though  We need more buildings.
> 
> But I'm pumped for the direct~ A direct just to announce The Roost seems a bit silly and excessive... so I'm thinking there may be more to it than just that!
> (in other news, that Kirby games looks very promising)



I have no space for more buildings though so I'm glad it's being added to the museum. Which is where I guessed it would be all along. Now we need a gift shop added to the opposite side (up the stairs and to the right) in the museum. Maybe Celeste would run it. Or Pelly, Phyllis and Pete.

Maybe we'll finally get Nookingtons too!


----------



## Pecora (Sep 24, 2021)

The last few directs all had a runtime for over 30 minutes. If they are actually able to talk about animal crossing for the same amount of time, then I guess there will be al lot of new content.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Sep 24, 2021)

Maybe they'll move K.K Slider to the Roost since that's where he performed in Wild World and City Folk.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 24, 2021)

My heart was so happy to hear The Roost theme song when she walked into the cafe  ☺


----------



## bebebese (Sep 24, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> My heart was so happy to hear The Roost theme song when she walked into the cafe  ☺


Same! I nearly started tearing up when I heard it, I was so convinced they'd change it if we were to get the cafe back.


----------



## justina (Sep 24, 2021)

This makes me really happy and I almost screamed when I heard the Roost music LOL looking forward to the direct!


----------



## Sara? (Sep 24, 2021)

Aaaachh he is baaack ! And his cafe looks divine, i like that it will be open 24H very convenient and the music? The one once you entered the cafe, i really hope they keep that music cause it was so peaceful and just enjoyable.

ach but whata small teaser hahaha i am dying for more, i am just wondering what else they have in store for us and really hope that the update will be ofcs more than just brewster and that my old pal Brewster has been aded with ton of new interactive mechanics and a new twist in the series since it took him soo long to arrive.

really lookimg forward for this update and to explore all it will bring us, i have a feeling they made it very vague to surprise  and delight us


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Sep 24, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I think the last time Animal Crossing got a Direct was before the game launched and it was around 30 minutes. I'm not sure it will be that long this time, but the fact they chose to call it a Direct is very good news.


Anything is better than the tweet or website post about seasonal items. I am very excited to see what they have for us.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 24, 2021)

Ah, The Roost has such a laid-back tune - was lovely to hear that reappear. If the background is any indication of the actual interior (which I imagine it would be), I'm going to relaunch my game to chill here. Dark wood and olive green are such a cozy combination. Perfect time of year to bring it back too!

Will be interesting to see what all they add as there's an entire direct dedicated to New Horizons. I could see them adding mini-games similar to New Leaf and wouldn't say no to gyroids making an appearance.


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 24, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> If it was just Brewster, then why not announce it now instead of doing a separate direct in Oct?  Something tells me there is more.



Exactly. They wouldn't need an entire Direct to say "Here's a café you can get coffee at". That would fit into a 2 minute trailer like they've done in the past with things like Redd/Art for example. Something tells me the Direct will be about 20 minutes long, so they may have a lot to show off.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 24, 2021)

So I've missed a lot in the last few days or so but so far I'm loving the teaser update for Brewster, the game needed a boost like this and hopefully it will do the trick once we find out more in October and just in time for Halloween too. 

Either way though I can't wait to hear more about Brewster's comeback and his cafe becoming part of the museum!


----------



## Baroque (Sep 24, 2021)

The Nintendo Direct was mostly meh for me but dang, that New Horizons teaser though...


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Sep 24, 2021)

Berrymia said:


> Also, new amiibo cards!! What could those be despite the Raymond, sherb etc! Are there cards of the new NPCs yet? Like flick or daisy-Mae? Probably no new villagers then...
> In any case I’m happy & feel motivated to return to my main island and work on my second island. Can’t wait for October now!
> Since the update will drop in November the direct will probably be last week of October?


It's okay to have hope for new villagers! Each series was 100 cards, and there's been leaks about "100 new Amiibo entries" being put in for Nintendo, so it could very well tie into this. There's always the possibility. And if there's 100 cards, take out the new NPCs, the current new villagers we have, and even the Welcome Amiibo ones that don't have entries in the regular series, there's still a lot of spots to fill. Hey, maybe that's why updates have been a little lackluster for almost a year now. Potentially working on so much new stuff at once... I want to hope anyway.

You're probably right about when the direct will drop. I'm obviously super excited and want it ASAP, but I'm thinking somewhere in the last week. 28th seems likely, as I feel Thursdays are a favorite day for directs. 

I dunno, I'm just so excited now! And it's probably foolish to be so optimistic about it, and I know that there's bound to be news for other titles as well (HHD and PC) but I can't help it!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 24, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I mean, it was only a matter of time before The Roost, but good to see it confirmed!
> SO sad it's not going to be it's own building, though  We need more buildings.
> 
> But I'm pumped for the direct~ A direct just to announce The Roost seems a bit silly and excessive... so I'm thinking there may be more to it than just that!
> (in other news, that Kirby games looks very promising)


Hmm, I see a lot of people are upset that Brewster isn't getting his own Cafe. But I personally am fine with this, because I don't know where I would place another building. That just seem stressful. Idk, I did love his Cafe in acnl but I can live without it in acnh. My island is too full already.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 24, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hmm, I see a lot of people are upset that Brewster isn't getting his own Cafe. But I personally am fine with this, because I don't know where I would place another building. That just seem stressful. Idk, I did love his Cafe in acnl but I can live without it in acnh. My island is too full already.


I mean, I feel like, ideally Nintendo would give us an OPTION to move his Cafe out. Like, maybe once you've befriended him/helped him out a bit he could be like, "I was thinking... what if I had my own building?" and you could either be like "Let's DO IT" and then help him pick a spot, or be like "Nah, you're cool here." And he'd go with your advice, then let you bring it up with Nook if you want to change it back/change it up.

I'm really praying we get some some option for more buildings, though. Building extra player houses to make other kinds of business just isn't gonna work for me


----------



## Morningowl (Sep 24, 2021)

I am might be the weird one out that I don’t know what to expect or hope for. Now that they have announced there is going to be a ACNH dedicated direct, I’m curious to see what will be in included. My hope was that Brewster would be included, it was hard for me to imagine them not adding Brewster In one form or another.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 24, 2021)

I am actually looking forward to the  "and more..." part of the announcement.





I seriously hope Brewster is not the only NPC we'll get.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 25, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I mean, I feel like, ideally Nintendo would give us an OPTION to move his Cafe out. Like, maybe once you've befriended him/helped him out a bit he could be like, "I was thinking... what if I had my own building?" and you could either be like "Let's DO IT" and then help him pick a spot, or be like "Nah, you're cool here." And he'd go with your advice, then let you bring it up with Nook if you want to change it back/change it up.
> 
> I'm really praying we get some some option for more buildings, though. Building extra player houses to make other kinds of business just isn't gonna work for me


Now if Nintendo did that, I would be very happy. Having it as an option is a really good idea.


----------



## Parkai (Sep 25, 2021)

so so so so excited for brewster!!!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 25, 2021)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Hmm, I see a lot of people are upset that Brewster isn't getting his own Cafe. But I personally am fine with this, because I don't know where I would place another building. That just seem stressful. Idk, I did love his Cafe in acnl but I can live without it in acnh. My island is too full already.


Yeah, since it would take up decorating space and the outside might not fit everyone's theme I can see why Nintendo wants to cut down on the number of buildings (although personally I wouldn't have minded it if it was cute! I like having more buildings for my personal space and I don't like decorating in NH anyways lol)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm low-key surprised that I'm not more upset over the Café being in the museum.. I'm just so glad he's coming back, and they really knocked the museum out of the park in general so you KNOW The Roost is gonna look amazing.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Sep 25, 2021)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> It's okay to have hope for new villagers! Each series was 100 cards, and there's been leaks about "100 new Amiibo entries" being put in for Nintendo, so it could very well tie into this. There's always the possibility. And if there's 100 cards, take out the new NPCs, the current new villagers we have, and even the Welcome Amiibo ones that don't have entries in the regular series, there's still a lot of spots to fill. Hey, maybe that's why updates have been a little lackluster for almost a year now. Potentially working on so much new stuff at once... I want to hope anyway.
> 
> You're probably right about when the direct will drop. I'm obviously super excited and want it ASAP, but I'm thinking somewhere in the last week. 28th seems likely, as I feel Thursdays are a favorite day for directs.
> 
> I dunno, I'm just so excited now! And it's probably foolish to be so optimistic about it, and I know that there's bound to be news for other titles as well (HHD and PC) but I can't help it!




There are still a lot of villagers that were in the original AC and Doubutsu no Mori E+ that never made it to Wild World and later games. Like Tarou the jock wolf, Woolio the jock sheep, Hambo the jock pig, Sue E the snooty pig, Flash the cranky bird etc that I'd love to see in New Horizons. 


I mean, check out this cutie: (Tarou)

I just hope the series 5 cards aren't only available at Target.


----------



## Sara? (Sep 25, 2021)

May in the direct they will add features of previous games which we also need, like HHA, hopefully we will be able to decorate our villagers home !! Interior and exterior, that would be awesome ( like we really need to help them, many of them are awful at decorating their homes hehe ). Also maybe something more interesting to do when u have pp over, like mini games etc .... we will have to see i guess hehe


----------



## Bk1234 (Sep 25, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I am actually looking forward to the  "and more..." part of the announcement.
> 
> View attachment 401217
> 
> I seriously hope Brewster is not the only NPC we'll get.


Omg, is that the cafe in the background?? It looks STUNNING!!!


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 25, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I am actually looking forward to the  "and more..." part of the announcement.
> 
> View attachment 401217
> 
> I seriously hope Brewster is not the only NPC we'll get.



I was kinda worried that the “and more!” Was outside of the “New Free Content” bubble, thinking they might be including content you have to pay for. But I like your idea of it possibly hinting to additional NPCs, as it’s fight next to Brewster.


----------



## Faux (Sep 25, 2021)

Nooblord said:


> I was kinda worried that the “and more!” Was outside of the “New Free Content” bubble, thinking they might be including content you have to pay for. But I like your idea of it possibly hinting to additional NPCs, as it’s fight next to Brewster.



I don't see where the fear of paid dlc is coming in, they've pretty much said no to that from the beginning ( it's only fans who are willing to pay that keep bringing the idea up ).

That said, they've used the tag similarly on other npcs, it's not a hint about that. They tack it on there for cutesy effect.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 25, 2021)

Faux said:


> I don't see where the fear of paid dlc is coming in, they've pretty much said no to that from the beginning ( it's only fans who are willing to pay that keep bringing the idea up ).
> 
> That said, they've used the tag similarly on other npcs, it's not a hint about that. They tack it on there for cutesy effect.



They didn't label it this way, but the Sanrio content functioned as paid DLC and seems to have been really successful. I think they could try that again in some capacity. A majority of Switch first party games seem to have some kind of paid DLC.

I still think they will do free updates, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is more paid content eventually (like Sanrio, or an HHD expansion, or something else).


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 25, 2021)

Faux said:


> I don't see where the fear of paid dlc is coming in, they've pretty much said no to that from the beginning ( it's only fans who are willing to pay that keep bringing the idea up ).
> 
> That said, they've used the tag similarly on other npcs, it's not a hint about that. They tack it on there for cutesy effect.




I don’t remember them hiding NPCs in past announcements. They let you know what NPCs to expect with the “and more” or it would mention some QOL changes, additional reactions, Nookphone app updates etc.
Then again, this isn’t a trailer. It’s Just kinda odd to throw the “and more” on there like that. Not like anyone was expecting an entire Direct to focus on the Roost. I’m definitely reading way too into it though, lol.


----------



## Faux (Sep 25, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> They didn't label it this way, but the Sanrio content functioned as paid DLC and seems to have been really successful. I think they could try that again in some capacity. A majority of Switch first party games seem to have some kind of paid DLC.
> 
> I still think they will do free updates, but I wouldn't be surprised if there is more paid content eventually (like Sanrio, or an HHD expansion, or something else).



The thing about the Sanrio cards is that Nintendo doesn't get the choice, and they aren't new.  They're a collab which Nintendo does not get control over, which is why they weren't released in the beginning.  Sanrio entirely controls how the packs are distributed, how many, when, etc.  People don't seem to know much about how the collab works.  ( Not saying that in a rude way, just a general way! )

It's very different than, say, the WA update that came to NL, which is the kind of updates we are getting for NH.
They said they weren't interested in paid DLC, and the cards aren't really that any more than they ever were.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 25, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I am actually looking forward to the  "and more..." part of the announcement.
> 
> View attachment 401217
> 
> I seriously hope Brewster is not the only NPC we'll get.


It'd be cool if the NPC they don't plan on bringing back like Pelly, Pete, Phyllis ect can show up in the Roost from time to time and you can chat up with them.


----------



## Etown20 (Sep 25, 2021)

Faux said:


> The thing about the Sanrio cards is that Nintendo doesn't get the choice, and they aren't new.  They're a collab which Nintendo does not get control over, which is why they weren't released in the beginning.  Sanrio entirely controls how the packs are distributed, how many, when, etc.  People don't seem to know much about how the collab works.  ( Not saying that in a rude way, just a general way! )
> 
> It's very different than, say, the WA update that came to NL, which is the kind of updates we are getting for NH.
> They said they weren't interested in paid DLC, and the cards aren't really that any more than they ever were.



I understand Sanrio sets their terms, but Nintendo has some agency in that they have to agree to those terms for the collaboration to happen. At some point, Nintendo agreed to put items and villagers in the game that were only accessible by paying extra money (which I don't mind personally).

It's certainly possible they are fine with amiibo cards being their only source of extra money on the game. It seems like it has become common for Nintendo to further monetize their games through paid DLC, so that's why I am hesitant to completely rule it out.

I'm really not trying to push back or start a debate, I just think Nintendo is a business first and foremost and their goal is to make money and please shareholders. I don't think paid DLC will replace or stop the free DLC that is coming, but I could see paid DLC being a supplemental thing that would further monetize the game.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 25, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> It'd be cool if the NPC they don't plan on bringing back like Pelly, Pete, Phyllis ect can show up in the Roost from time to time and you can chat up with them.



Yeah. Even if they don't have their own buildings and such, it would be really nice to see them again. That way, you can also scan them in Harv's island.


----------



## Bilaz (Sep 26, 2021)

I prefer the café in the museum, it just makes me very nostalgic for wild world. I'm also really glad that from the trailer it seems they brought back the piano version of the music. I wasn't too keen on New Leaf's version, it didn't sound quite as sad. New Leaf's café was warm and friendly. I like dark, cosy and a little melancholy from my Roost.


----------

